
More Charts from HN Survey (Income, Age, Work Hours, Work Exp.) - viggity
http://www.vonsharp.net/HNSurveyCharts.aspx
======
joubert
The income histogram has zeroes cut off on the horizontal axis. Or is it just
me?

~~~
ironchef
I don't think it's just the histogram. Check out the Age vs Income plot.
There's no way people aren't making over 100k.

~~~
viggity
I cut off the age vs income plot at 100k because otherwise it would severely
compress the points where it would be really hard to discern anything from it.
There are people who reported over 100K.

~~~
joubert
How about reporting in 1000's, instead of including every zero? Typical in
financial statements.

~~~
viggity
I wanted to do that, but I'm not proficient enough in excel to do it quickly.
Surprisingly enough, even getting the histograms was kind of a pain in the
ass. I spent an hour and a half getting those 4 charts done.

~~~
roundsquare
Yeah, its always shocked me that Microsoft couldn't be bothered to put in
decent histogram fucntionality where you can choose your buckets and it'll put
together a histogram.

------
thetrumanshow
Staring at the Income/Frequency histogram, I am wondering why there is more
clusering around the 10s and not the 5s. Ex: more salaries clustered around
60K, 70K, and 80K than around 65K, 75K, and 85K.

I wonder if there is a tendency (intended or otherwise) for
employers/managers/etc to push salaries towards these numbers. Do they seem
more 'round'?

I have some experience here, but I don't know if its really a trend. I was
bumped up a while back from an 'uneven' salary to one of those clustering
points. It was a small, strange, increase amount, but it was a welcome
increase nonetheless!

------
ScottWhigham
I was surprised to see that the number of respondents working "40 hours a
week" more than doubled any other entry. I listed 65 and felt sure I would be
just average. FML lol

~~~
robryan
Most of the 40 hours a week people would probably be people just working full
time jobs with no startup on the side.

~~~
randallsquared
Yeah, that's me right now. I'm taking a vacation from startups, so even though
I still program all weekend, it's not "work" anymore. ;)

------
tokenadult
[http://mathforum.org/kb/thread.jspa?threadID=194473&tsta...](http://mathforum.org/kb/thread.jspa?threadID=194473&tstart=36420)

------
kyro
Alright. Who's the 26yr. old with 900k income?

~~~
icey
I'll guess a troll or Matt Mullenweg ;)

------
araneae
The age distribution is absolutely beautiful.

~~~
UncleOxidant
And kind of scary. It looks like a lot of people drop out of programming after
30...

Of course, the other possibility (probability) is that most HackerNews readers
are under 30.

------
timcederman
Seem to be a surprisingly (?) high number of 300k+ earners. All Silicon
Valley?

------
viggity
Let me know if you're interested in seeing more visualizations.

~~~
jsonscripter
Other possible interesting graphs:

    
    
      * Family type v. income
      * Number of years in industry v. income
      * Hours per week v. family status
      * Age v. Employment type
      * Level of education v. Employment type
      * Marital status v. Employment type
      * Age v. Hours per week

------
sam_in_nyc
Does there exist any sort of web app that can take rows of data and allow the
user to run statistical reports on it?

------
tialys
Outstanding work! I'm glad to see other people making something interesting
out of the data gathered.

------
californiaguy
A bunch of young, inexperienced single men making less than 50k?

Who would have thought.

~~~
Locke1689
That would be less than _500k_ if I'm reading this correctly (although a
significant portion < 100k, to be sure).

------
clistctrl
I found it interesting that only 1.8% of the population seems to be female

~~~
Novash
Me too. Seems to be increasing. :-P

